# Happy New Year 2018



## Frederik Magle

It's new years eve here in Denmark now, and I wish all members of Talk Classical and very happy and joyful new year! :cheers::trp::tiphat:

All the best from
Frederik


----------



## Guest

Many thanks for making it possible to be here.
All the best from Traverso :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Thank you for providing this site. All the best for 2018.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Happy New Year! Thank you VERY much for your generosity. Wishing you and your family a wonderful year.


----------



## Pugg

Wishing you and your family all the best and a very prosperous 2018 .


----------



## Art Rock

Best wishes for 2018 and thanks!


----------



## Templeton

Thank you, Mr Magle, for your funding of this site, to the mods and the administrators for their management of it and to everybody who posts. Who would have thought that a classical music site would provide some of the most surreal and funniest posts on the internet, particularly during recent weeks?!!

Happy New Year to everybody and may all of your dreams come true.


----------



## Potiphera

Happy New Year everyone and may all your wishes come true. 

I'm not going to make a New Years resolution as it never works out , just try my best to achieve my goals, 
sometimes I win, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Potiphera

Just realised I can't modify posts. A big thanks to Mr. Magle for a great successful classical music community.


----------



## Ingélou

Frederik Magle said:


> It's new years eve here in Denmark now, and I wish all members of Talk Classical and very happy and joyful new year! :cheers::trp::tiphat:
> 
> All the best from
> Frederik


*Happy New Year, Mr Magle.* :tiphat:
I hope that *2018* turns out to be a wonderful year for you and your family. 
Thank you for providing this wonderful site, which has given me so much over the (nearly) five years that I've been here.
*Music is magic*, so you are a helpful wizard, sir!


----------



## Jacred

Hope you have a wonderful new year as well!


----------



## Krummhorn

Several days into the new year and so far another great year for me and our family. 

I no longer write out new years resolutions as in most years I never followed them anyway ... .

All the best from me to all our members for the coming new year.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Here's to another year of creative discussion on Talk Classical in 2018. 

Thanks to everyone who continues to make it a success, but in particular I'd like to thank Krummhorn for his continued sterling work at the helm of the forum, and for his support and guidance to the forum staff.

Happy New Year, All. :tiphat:


----------



## Star

Happy 2018 everyone


----------



## Zeus

Happy 2018 to everyone! And may music keep shining inside our hearts.


----------



## hpowders

Keep 2018 alive!!! It's not over 'til it's over!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------

